# acer aspire 5551 synaptics touchpad unresponsive when using keyboard



## flyabynyt (Jul 24, 2010)

when im typing something or moving around in a game, my synaptics touchpad on my acer aspire 5551, won't move the mouse cursor around AT ALL and for a few seconds after i finished. I only got it yesterday and i only noticed the problem today. i've looked through the options, searched the web and i found no solutions. can someone please tell me what to do


----------



## kaufmann91 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have the exact same problem with my Acer Aspire 5741. I am running Win7 and just got this yesterday. I first figured it out when i tried to test out running a game on this machine to see if i like it at all.

The laptop runs fine but the trackpad does not like to repond after you push a letter or number key. There has to be an option to dissable it somewhere, I have yet to find it though. It likes to freeze up for a good second before you can move it again. Any solutions?


----------



## kaufmann91 (Jan 17, 2010)

Great Success!

A friend of mine figured out the problem.
Go to Control Panel and Mouse Properties, the click on the Device Settings tab and select "Synaptics TouchPad". Click on Settings and it should bring up another window.

From the list go to Pointing > Sensitivity > PalmCheck and by default the bar is over to the right, in between Minimum and Maximum, slide the bar all the way to Minimum and the problem should be solved! You can now move the pointer when you are typing.


----------



## rogerthedog (May 16, 2011)

kaufmann91 said:


> Great Success!
> 
> A friend of mine figured out the problem.
> Go to Control Panel and Mouse Properties, the click on the Device Settings tab and select "Synaptics TouchPad". Click on Settings and it should bring up another window.
> ...


Excellent, this has been doing my head in all day. Your friend is a genius! ray:


----------



## BeckyLynn11 (Aug 15, 2011)

kaufmann91 said:


> Great Success!
> 
> A friend of mine figured out the problem.
> Go to Control Panel and Mouse Properties, the click on the Device Settings tab and select "Synaptics TouchPad". Click on Settings and it should bring up another window.
> ...


I made an account on here just to say: THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU soooo much to you & your friend! I've had this problem since first getting my laptop in January and it's sooo annoying when trying to play fast action games :3angry1: So once again, thanks a bunch!! :grin:


----------



## Nicole88 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi 
Any chance you have a solution to that same issue but in Windows 8?

I did everything you suggested till I got here.
"From the list go to Pointing > Sensitivity > PalmCheck"

The new window that pops up has a different list and it does not include a Pointing nor a Sensitivity nor a Palmcheck. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
:2puppy:


----------



## sapikest (Mar 29, 2009)

Nicole what options do you have can you attach a screen shot? I dont have windows 8 yet


----------



## sapikest (Mar 29, 2009)

Nicole also make sure you have your touchpad driver updated, 
Right click my computer click on manage

Mice and other pointing devices

Right click on the driver and click update
(This gives additional options for some comphters)


----------

